# South Africa weeks, do you accept them?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a 2 bedroom Lowveld Lodge week that I would prefer not to deposit in RCI. Do you accept Lowveld Lodge weeks?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello Liz,

We do accept weeks from Lowveld Lodge. You may deposit your Week from a minimum of 75 days (international) prior to check-in. That means that if your week starts in the next 75 days, we would not be able to take it on deposit but if its 75 days and over, we would take it.

Please call me for more information.

Sandra 1-800-854-2324 ext 102


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you accept Sudwala Lodge or Silversands?


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 4, 2010)

*South Africa*

Hello!

We do accept both resorts in South Africa. Please call us for more details.

Thank you!


----------



## celperf (May 16, 2011)

Platinum Interchange said:


> Hello!
> 
> We do accept both resorts in South Africa. Please call us for more details.
> 
> Thank you!



hi want to know if you take for exchange silversands weeks? thanks


----------



## Platinum Interchange (May 16, 2011)

*Silversands*

Hello

I am not familiar with the Silversand Resorts. What are the Resort names and where are they located?

Thank you!


----------

